# Alligators in NW GA?



## jinx0760 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have to post this to get some feedback.  We have 2 beaver colony's behind our house.  One of the dams has backed water up on our neighbors road.  So in comes the professional beaver trappers recommended by the DNR.  They are licensed and have good reputations.  Two days after setting the traps they come to me with a problem, the beavers are being eaten in the traps within 24 hours or less.  They mention big turtles and commence to trapping turtles- big ones!  The next evening they come to me with the notification that a 4 to 5 ft alligator is living in this 2.5 acre beaver pond.  I have not seen a gator, they have seen it 4 times.  I called the local DNR and they confirmed that several times a year gators are found in these waters.  They blame it on pets that have grown to big and the owners release them.  The DNR also backed the trappers as being believable.  We do have one 40 lb snapper missing a leg and part of it's shell in a horseshoe shaped bite mark with a 5 to 6 inch width.  Has anyone else heard of alligators living in NW Georgia?


----------



## Trizey (Jul 15, 2007)

Could it be a Caiman that someone released?  I've had several friends around here that had them and they got too big for them....


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 15, 2007)

a few years ago a monster 10-12' gator was removed after it attacked a few people in west cobb near dallas hwy, came out of a private pond ,where is rock spring?near Cedartown?


----------



## Trizey (Jul 15, 2007)

westcobbdog said:


> a few years ago a monster 10-12' gator was removed after it attacked a few people in west cobb near dallas hwy, came out of a private pond ,where is rock spring?near Cedartown?



Rock Springs is just north of Lafayette, GA on hwy. 27


----------



## kbotta (Jul 17, 2007)

If they are 2hrs west of you (huntsville) why can't they be there?? Made me change my mind about wading for smallies!
Kev


----------



## Full Pull (Jul 19, 2007)

I love me some Gator tail:bounce


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jul 19, 2007)

When I worked at South 107 in Rome, I started getting calls about people seeing an alligator in the coosa river.  I thought it was people messing with me.  The next day I saw in the Rome paper where they had found an alligator in the river.  And some one told me that they rehab gators at arrowhead in armuchee, but I never confirmed that.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jul 24, 2007)

Jinx

Have million candle power spotlight - will travel.


----------



## Little Indian (Jul 25, 2007)

Two gators or caimans were living at Crown lake in Dalton, I worked at one of the manufacturing plants next to the lake and saw them several times, they weren’t big though (about 3’) which tells me they were released.
It became somewhat of a circus as folks heard and saw the little fellows sun bathing in a secluded cove, we contacted the DNR office, which confirmed these were likely released pets.
Eventually folk’s loss interest as the shy reptiles moved to a more private and hard to reach cove; I was eventually transferred to another plant and loss track of the little fellows.
This was about 3 to 4 years ago, which means if they survived the winters (no reason why they wouldn’t, we haven’t had much of winters lately) they should be bigger now.
Word to the wise; don’t go wading in Crown Lake near Dalton by-pass…less you take your Dawg to beat’em Gators in to submission!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 25, 2007)

There is a gator in the beaver pond below the check station at Dawson Forrest.


----------



## elvis*tcb (Aug 7, 2007)

I've seen pictures of a 4-5 foot gator that was living in Little Armuchee Creek at Tidings between Rome and Summerville!


----------



## James Vincent (Aug 14, 2007)

My son worked at the Dnr office at armuchee and as of 5 years ago there were about 5 gators in the ponds at the armuchee office that were relocated from the coosa river and about 2 years ago there was another gator caught on the etowah


----------



## stev (Aug 14, 2007)

Jeff Phillips said:


> There is a gator in the beaver pond below the check station at Dawson Forrest.


I hate to tell you but there are more then 1 gator by stables.


----------



## joes37 (Aug 28, 2007)

*gators*

I live on Coosa river below lock and dam and saw one ran over in the road it was about 2 feet long stopped to look at it about the time DNR pulled up they said it was a pet that someone released? this was July this year.     Joe


----------



## blackstar (Aug 28, 2007)

Little Indian said:


> Word to the wise; don’t go wading in Crown Lake near Dalton by-pass…less you take your Dawg to beat’em Gators in to submission!




The last time I checked a dawg couldn't beat a Gator in anything.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Aug 28, 2007)

blackstar said:


> The last time I checked a dawg couldn't beat a Gator in anything.



That could change this year, we got our off week before FL this year.  If you look at the past schedules and records, I think the team with the off week the week before usually wins.


----------

